# The Pit server seeking new members



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 17, 2018)

Greetings,
I am an Admin for a rp server on Discord. We are looking for new members to jump in the (yiff) pit. We offer a safe, sane, and comfortable environment for furries of all shapes and sizes to frolic freely. We do not tolerate bullying or bigotry in our safe space of freedom.
We do require that anyone interested in joining to be at least 18 of age or older.
We look forward to welcoming new members and frolicking friends.
For further questions or concerns about the server feel free to reply or message me directly and I will answer in a timely fashion to the best of my abilities.

Passionately,
Mistress Nera


----------



## Berk (Apr 19, 2018)

Hm...tell us more?


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 19, 2018)

We are an ERP server for all skill levels. What would you like to know?


----------



## Berk (Apr 20, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> We are an ERP server for all skill levels. What would you like to know?


are there rules ?


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 20, 2018)

We do have some rules we have in place that keep our community a safe, sane, and consensual space.
Is there any specific rules you wanted to ask about?


----------



## Berk (Apr 20, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> We do have some rules we have in place that keep our community a safe, sane, and consensual space.
> Is there any specific rules you wanted to ask about?


I suppose that's all that's really _important_.. oh and is it like strictly erp related or are there separate spaces to get to know people? kinda new sorry, as ive never joined one..


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 20, 2018)

It’s ok! There’s a general chat channel for everyone to talk and two media channels to share art or music (one is sfw and the other is nsfw)


----------



## Berk (Apr 21, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> It’s ok! There’s a general chat channel for everyone to talk and two media channels to share art or music (one is sfw and the other is nsfw)


ok. thank you !


----------



## Nera_Songtress (Apr 21, 2018)

Berk said:


> ok. thank you !


Are you still interested in joining true Pit?


----------



## Berk (Apr 22, 2018)

Nera_Songtress said:


> Are you still interested in joining true Pit?


when the time comes


----------

